# Schooling the Newbie



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you were assigned the task of giving only ONE piece of information to those who are new to working dog venues, what whould you say is the most important piece of knowledge they should have and why?

Mine...It's your dog/puppy,* you make the calls.* 
Trust it in the hands of those who you respect and who respect YOU; like leaving your kid with some you know!


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Great post idea, Howard!

However: Since my brain immediately flooded with lots of good advice I have gotten over the years...limiting it to JUST ONE is tough!

I guess the old adage: "You have 2 ears, and 1 mouth...so listen twice as much as you speak" comes to mind. Too many people "know it all" the first time they pick up a leash, just because they watched 15 minutes of video on YouTube. Watch experienced (competent) people in action, and learn, and keeping an open mind is what is probably most important. Every dog is different, every handler is different. Different methods work with different dogs. Find a good mentor, learn from their experience, and emulate them.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Mine...It's your dog/puppy,* you make the calls.*
> Trust it in the hands of those who you respect and who respect YOU; like leaving your kid with some you know!


+1

Mine would be, "You're going to screw up, that's ok, that's how we learn. Just do right by your dog and you will pick it all up." and You can learn something for just about everyone, just got to listen.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Learn to read your dog and train them according to what they are telling you they need or don't need..the dog really does tell us everything we need to know.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Be fair and consistent ! That's one, I swear it! LOL


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Believe your own eyes [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Stick with one person until you title a dog or complete your dog's training[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Be skeptical[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Work ethic is the most important skill [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Remember that the best training is simple and uncomplicated[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Don't ever be afraid to say no.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Work the dog you have, not the one you want[/FONT]


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Find a good mentor. 

To expand on that - look for someone (or a club) that aligns with your style or philosophy of training. Look for experience and a willingness to work with new handlers and your breed of dog. Trust your instincts and know your dog. Be open minded and willing to learn, but don't follow blindly.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I tell people that they're going to make mistakes, so get over it from the beginning. Don't be afraid to try new things, that's the only way we learn how different methods work and for what dogs.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

study/observe canine behavior so you can read dogs ... especially your own of course 

more specifically......do it in the REAL world as well as in ref materials; both have advantages

observe from accomplished trainers with good dogs as well as with beginners with green dogs who are making mistakes
DO NOT just sit back and "watch" the bites and cool stuff ... you don't learn how to read dogs by osmosis 

key point is to look closely at what the handler or helper is doing and EXACTLY how the dog is reacting to it at THAT moment ... then connect the dots
break all this into second by second events not a five minute "session"

sometimes you might tend to focus on the human and sometimes you might focus on the dog ... the truly gifted trainers in my opinion can do both at the same time and that should be your goal ...i tend to focus too much on the dog :-(

sorry.... lots of words, but only one "thing" ....maybe ?? //lol//


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Edgar Scherkl gave me the best piece of advice I have ever heard: You're not a perfect trainer, you must accept this, and do not make the dog responsible for your imperfection.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Edgar Scherkl gave me the best piece of advice I have ever heard: You're not a perfect trainer, you must accept this, and do not make the dog responsible for your imperfection.


 
And the why. Because this is the biggest problem every trainer faces. They blame the dog. And the biggest culprits are people who think they know how to train. They believe thier own hype so much that it cannot possibly be them. It has to be the dogs fault. 

I really believe at the heart of all great dog trainers, they accept full responsability for the dog they have.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Downey said:


> And the why. Because this is the biggest problem every trainer faces. They blame the dog. And the biggest culprits are people who think they know how to train. They believe thier own hype so much that it cannot possibly be them. It has to be the dogs fault.
> 
> I really believe at the heart of all great dog trainers, they accept full responsability for the dog they have.



Well said! That's a good take on Max's quote

"Let the trainer examine himself when the dog makes a mistake, or does not understand the exercise,or fails in obedience and let him ask "Where am I at fault".


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

James, you took mine. Understand the why. When I started I just did what I was told and never thought to ask why, and no one ever told me why. Mainly because they didn't understand it themselves. I was new and training with folks that hadn't been doing it that long themselves. Why is the most important question a newbie can ask IMO. But understanding the why really comes down to understanding canine behaviour.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I tell people that they're going to make mistakes, so get over it from the beginning. Don't be afraid to try new things, that's the only way we learn how different methods work and for what dogs.


 Jackie when I was a Tech Ed teacher, now retired, I used the same thought. Making mistakes IS part of learning. BUT your poor dog shouldn't have to suffer from the handler's dumbness. Seasoned folks should be willing to step up and address issues without rubbing the hide off the person. Learning from the error makes you a much better handler.

I limited it to one because I wanted to work the minds, one is hard to do. The reason I said it's your dog and you should make the calls. Trust the TD, but when they start doing things that aren't right or safe..time to move on! It's also import to talk to people and be willing to listen and respect the ideas which are being used.

I have learned lots from the many folks on this forum. Just a shame most live far from me...:lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

James Downey said:


> And the why. Because this is the biggest problem every trainer faces. They blame the dog...


*James there's no doubt about that!!!!!*

Look at all the folks who have worked dogs, some were junkyard dogs, but they got the MOST from the least. As a woodshop teacher, many of my students weren't strong in the academics. They could walk circles around the science fair kids who were afraid to use tools and plan the building process of a project! THIS IS FACT...

Good dogs come from good handlers, who also have good trainers, who also train before they test. They test when the dog is strong so the failure rate is almost never there...


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

For me, I think having a good mentor is key.


----------



## Charles Saul (Dec 12, 2008)

One of the best pieces of advice I have ever received and pass on is "Enjoy what you're doing", once it's no longer enjoyable it becomes a burden.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jackie when I was a Tech Ed teacher, now retired, I used the same thought. Making mistakes IS part of learning. BUT your poor dog shouldn't have to suffer from the handler's dumbness. Seasoned folks should be willing to step up and address issues without rubbing the hide off the person. Learning from the error makes you a much better handler.
> 
> I limited it to one because I wanted to work the minds, one is hard to do. The reason I said it's your dog and you should make the calls. Trust the TD, but when they start doing things that aren't right or safe..time to move on! It's also import to talk to people and be willing to listen and respect the ideas which are being used.
> 
> I have learned lots from the many folks on this forum. Just a shame most live far from me...:lol:


I agree it definitely sucks when any (new) handler gives shitty, ineffective corrections. But it doesn't mean you're not going to do them. You miss all the shots you don't take, yadda yadda.

I talk to way too many people who "know their dog" and can therefore never see them overcoming obstacles (lunging on lead, barking at the door, insert other typical pet issue here) to suggest that as my one word. Sometimes opening your mind and trying something you wouldn't have tried before can make the world of difference in whatever your training issue is.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not that I think I'm some fount of wisdom. I mean you'd want to hear from someone that's done something I'm sure. Well, I would say it depends on what kind of newbie we're talking about: new to dogs, or new to the protection dog thing, or both.

For the person who is completely new to both dogs and starting in the protection dog thing, my advice is to start with a trained dog. Not necessarily a totally resilient (and stubborn) one, but one that is at least trained. Figure your ignorance will set them back a bit but you'll be far ahead than if you try to start with a puppy.

For the person who knows dogs, but is starting the protection dog thing, then I would say the best advice is don't get a puppy or a dog. Not until you've been working with a trainer and/or club for a good while, like a year or more.

For the person who knows the protection dog thing and is already an expert in Schutzhund, PSA, Mondio and French Ring, Police K9, and PPD's, but is new to dogs, I would say to think of it as a little animal. See how cute and furry it is?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I have two things I would advise... which in my humble opinion go together anyways...

-Enjoyment. You got try to be that good that your dog is enjoying to work with you.

-And find the team you enjoy watching most, the team not in the ring but in everyday training. The team you look at and you say: This is what I want to be with my dog!" and try to learn how to become this.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kat great point. Finding someone who you want to be like...
How many times can you watch someone who is good at bringing out the best in their dog and it seems so effortless? I enjoy watching how others work and watching how their dog/s react with a 100% oneness.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I love this,too. This person might not be a world champion, but it certainly is a person that understood the word team, and then on the other hand nothing is impossible.... ;o)
As you said- it is just a pleasure to watch....


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

You gotta do whats best for your dog no matter what. 

(Even if it means working with arrogant asshole)


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I would say get around and see different groups and people and train with them. Look at their results in training like if they are a schutzhund club are they consistently titling dogs? Maybe you will find someone you like to train with better or someone with more knowledge. Dont just settle into training on one field with one person. If someone has a problem with that then find somewhere else!


----------

